# H2-Datenbank öffnen



## krgewb (17. Feb 2021)

Ich habe eine lokale H2-Datenbank. Ich habe die Datei test.mv.db kopiert. Wie kann ich sie nun öffnen? In Notepad liegen nur die CREATE-Befehle sauber vor. Die Daten liegen ebenfalls vor, aber umgeben von Sonderzeichen.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Feb 2021)

Du musst natürlich H2 verwenden, um auf die DB zuzugreifen, z. B. über die H2-Konsole. Als JDBC-Connection-String verwendest Du `jdbc:h2:/pfad/zur/test.mv.db`.


----------



## sascha-sphw (17. Feb 2021)

Ich finde dbeaver ganz akzeptabel.





						DBeaver Community | Free Universal Database Tool
					






					dbeaver.io


----------



## lara99 (17. Feb 2021)

http://localhost:8082/
		




			Quickstart


----------



## sascha-sphw (17. Feb 2021)

Da hat jemand sogar kürzlich erst die Seite aktualisiert. 🙃


----------



## krgewb (15. Mrz 2021)

Danke! Ich hatte vergessen, dass der Pfad wie folgt lautet:
jdbc:h2:file:~/test

Das Problem ist, dass ich die Datenbank danach nicht mehr mit der von mir geschriebenen Software benutzen kann. Es denkt wahrscheinlich, dass die Datenbank noch benutzt wird. Es hilft nur ein Neustart des Computers.


----------



## sascha-sphw (15. Mrz 2021)

Versuch mal

```
jdbc:h2:file:~/test;DB_CLOSE_ON_EXIT=FALSE;DB_CLOSE_DELAY=-1;
```


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2021)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich die Datenbank danach nicht mehr mit der von mir geschriebenen Software benutzen kann.


Was heißt „danach“? Was machst du denn, wonach du die nicht mehr öffnen kannst?


----------



## LimDul (16. Mrz 2021)

Evtl. läuft die H2-Anwendung noch und blockiert die Datei. Unter Windows schau mal in den Systray, ob da H2 noch läuft. Das dann beenden.


----------

